# Be Careful of Who You Hit When Fleeing the Scene!



## Junkman2008

So my buddy calls me up a 9:00 AM this morning asking me if I had my buffer in my hands. I told him that I was waxing something but her name wasn't "car". Of all the nerve, he knows that I am either sleep or "working" that damn early in the morning! He's a bachelor too so he KNOWS better!









Here's what happened. He's turning into a parking lot and some guy with no license decides to pull out and swipe the back end of his car. Realizing what he did, the guy decides to run. Bad decision. My buddy is a detective with the local PD and he was driving his unmarked Charger with a HEMI. So he chases the guy for a block and pulls him over. I told him that it must be nice having a cop around when you need one! 

Bottom line is, this bumper will need to painted in order to make it 100% perfect, which means that he would have to turn it in to the motor pool. He didn't want to do that because he knows that he would get a hooptie to drive while they take their time fixing his. He wasn't having any of that so he called me. Here's the damage he showed up with.














































Damage like this is going to require a more aggressive polisher than the PC-7424XP if you want to fix it sometime this week. At the same time, a rotary polisher could have easily MELTED this rear fascia considering how flexible it is. Since he was in a hurry, I had to just blast the job out. So I broke out some 3M Perfect-It™ I Rubbing Compound, 3M Perfect-It™ II Machine Polish, a flat surfaced green pad, a flat surfaced white pad and my trusty ol' Flex-3401VRG.

A couple of things to note. Normally I would have washed and clayed that area, and wet sanded that remaining scratch out of the paint. However, due to time restraints, I just did the "hook a brutha' up" repair. If you saw the finished product, you wouldn't have ever known that this car was in an accident. I told him to make sure that he reported it to Car Fax.









Here's the final results.














































And because you all know that I never fake the funk, here's the flash test.




























He asked me what I wanted for the job. I told him to dance like Calvin & Hobbs. He said he'll meet me at Texas Roadhouse.
















I would have loved to have seen the face of that guy when his rear view mirror filled up with Christmas lights! 

That's all folks!









The Junkman


----------



## polac5397

amazing job !!! as usual


----------



## 66Rob

Fantastic job, i’d like a buddy like you :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Rayner

Well done, looks great :thumb: 

I once made the mistake of flying past an unmarked copper. Thankfully like you I have a mate in the police and it turned out to be him..... Quick blip on the siren and he waved as I slowed down lol.

I bet this bloke was quite relieved it was a copper tbh! Could have been worse chasing him down the road!


----------



## Simz

The Master at work


----------



## TheGruffalo1

That is unreal.

How long did it take?


----------



## stonejedi

*SUPERB!!!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Clueless.1

My god you really are a flippin genius


----------



## ffrs1444

boom !!!! Top notch work outstanding turnaround


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Nice reflection of his Detective's shield there. :thumb:

Awesome result!!


----------



## Junkman2008

TheGruffalo1 said:


> That is unreal.
> 
> How long did it take?


Thanks mates. It took me about 25 minutes to fix it.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Another awesome Result!!


----------



## S63

Your threads are always enjoyable, thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

:doublesho 25 minutes, that's truely amazing, what a great job, you deserve a BIG drink. :buffer:


----------



## chongo

Well done mate, looks great.


----------



## MagpieRH

A superb job, but won't the rest of the car need doing now to match up? Plus, won't all the rest of his PD want theirs done now? :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

MagpieRH said:


> A superb job, but won't the rest of the car need doing now to match up? Plus, won't all the rest of his PD want theirs done now? :thumb:


Yes, the rest of the car looked kinda dull once I finished. He looked at the part I fixed, looked at the rest of the car and then looked at me. Before he could form his mouth to say anything, I said, "Don't even think about it."









Thing is, I sold him one of my PC's a few years ago. He has had plenty of time to get good at this by now but he keeps bringing his cars to me!


----------



## James Bagguley

What a result! :thumb:
Also nice to hear some of these hit and run folk get their comeuppance!


----------



## -kane-

cracking job there mate


----------



## svended

Very nice turn around especially in such a short time.


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks mates.


----------



## james_death

Great job... i like shot number 9 with you taking the pic but the reflection of the detective leaning against a bolard with the detective badge on view off his belt....:lol:


----------



## Paul08

What an amazing job! I love your videos too, discovered them on YouTube a couple of weeks ago, I've watched the how to machine polish series 4 times! Can't wait to get my da now for Christmas and put what I've learnt into action


----------



## MEH4N

quality job as usual. well done JM.


----------



## s29nta

the junkman dont fake the funk!:thumb: top job:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Now this made me smile. I also love picture #9 with the badge on his belt. 

And a hemi too............... ooooosh

Fantastic results Junkman - to protect and serve, a bit like detailing!!!!!!

Cooks


----------



## spursfan

Nice one Junkman, you should have asked for one of those enormous Steaks that you like

Kev


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Junkman2008 said:


> Thanks mates. It took me about 25 minutes to fix it.


Unreal. :thumb:


----------



## Rebel007

That repair looks wonderful!

I know It's the man behind the machine that makes the difference but I have to admit I really want a flex 3401 vrg I already have a cheap (ebay supplied) DA and a 3m Rotary (which is absolute magic imho) but I have a hankering for a 3401VRG as soon as I can get one within my price range (things like this in the UK are not cheap) I recently missed a used one but am keeping my fingers crossed another one turns up, in your opinion is the VRG as much better than a DA as I think it is?


----------



## Junkman2008

spursfan said:


> Nice one Junkman, you should have asked for one of those enormous Steaks that you like
> 
> Kev


Oh, I did. I got a 16-ounce filet for my troubles! 



Rebel007 said:


> That repair looks wonderful!
> 
> I know It's the man behind the machine that makes the difference but I have to admit I really want a flex 3401 vrg I already have a cheap (ebay supplied) DA and a 3m Rotary (which is absolute magic imho) but I have a hankering for a 3401VRG as soon as I can get one within my price range (things like this in the UK are not cheap) I recently missed a used one but am keeping my fingers crossed another one turns up, in your opinion is the VRG as much better than a DA as I think it is?


First, understand this. The PC-7424XP and the DAS-6 are both ORBITAL sanders. They are ONLY rated in OPM's. A DA (or dual-action if you will) polisher is rated in OPM's and RPM's (two actions and thus the word "dual", two ratings). All you have to do is look at the specs of an orbital and a DA machine to realize the difference in the two.

The PC and DAS-6 orbit by design. The rotation that you see is an offshoot of the orbiting (due to the free-floating spindle design). That why if you apply enough pressure, the rotation COMPLETELY stops and all you are left with is the orbiting action. This is what makes a orbital polisher so SAFE, but it takes quite a while to fix any major damage.

The Flex however is a true DA. It is rated in OPM's AND RPM's. This is by design and the rotation is FORCED. That means, no matter how much pressure you apply, you are NOT going to stop the rotation. The rotation of a rotary is what makes it so effective and so dangerous at the same time. All you have to do is stop moving a rotary for a second or two (or move it slow enough), and you will have instant paint damage. Since the Flex is orbiting along with the forced rotation, it won't generate as much heat as a rotary, which makes it safer than a rotary but more effective than a orbital sander. It's ROTATION that speeds up paint correction. That's all a rotary does, part of what a DA does and not really what a orbital machine is designed to do. This is why I stress TECHNIQUE when using a orbital sander. With the proper technique, you can make a orbital machine become as effective as David was against Goliath. Technique is EVERYTHING.

So now that you know all that, do you think that the Flex is better than a orbital machine?


----------



## Dyln.bxtr

You guys are pumping out this kind of work, while I'm barely able to to even wash the car....


----------



## Obsessed Merc

S63 said:


> Your threads are always enjoyable, thanks.:thumb:


^+1 keep them coming.


----------



## Junkman2008

Dyln.bxtr said:


> You guys are pumping out this kind of work, while I'm barely able to to even wash the car....


:lol: :lol:

Allow me to let you in on a secret. It's not that you need a ton of different products, the most expensive products or a lot of time. The one thing that you DO need is a *solid technique.* You can buy the best equipment and products on the market and your results will never look crackin' if you use a lousy technique. On the other hand, a solid technique with some sub par products can make your car look like it was done by someone who had a clue. I got those results using 1 polisher, a compound and a polish, an orange and white pad and did it all in 25 minutes.

So don't get caught up in the discussions about product A being better than product B, master the art form of working the polisher and it won't matter what you use as long as what you use is of a decent caliber. :thumb:


----------



## KEV.

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## Junkman2008

KEV. said:


> Wow, that's amazing!


Thanks for checking it out mate.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Quality as per JM:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks DJ.


----------



## neilb62

Awesome..... Genius at work... :buffer:


----------



## Hazza197

Amazing result after that, I can't imagine what the guy was feeling when he saw the lights.


----------



## Junkman2008

Hazza197 said:


> ... I can't imagine what the guy was feeling when he saw the lights.


That's the best part. I know he about crapped in his skivvies when those lights came on! :lol:


----------



## waxtrucker

Absolutely stunning, and only 25 mins... great job


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Great work :thumb: Imho you can remove this damage 80-90% by using APC > clay bar this will make next stage and work easier when you start polishing this area .


----------



## Junkman2008

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb: Imho you can remove this damage 80-90% by using APC > clay bar this will make next stage and work easier when you start polishing this area .


Uhh... no. This damage was way past what clay and APC could have done.


----------



## ronwash

First class work my friend,if i had to say,id say there was some sanding done on that.


----------



## Junkman2008

ronwash said:


> First class work my friend,if i had to say,id say there was some sanding done on that.


That's what I was going to do before he told me he was in a hurry. I could have easily grabbed my stool and spent over an hour making it perfect.


----------



## shepbomb

Awesome, good skills


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks mate.


----------



## alexharvey

amazing result !!!!!
top work junkman


----------



## Tuddie

Brill results, great work Junkman.


----------



## JordanRaven

Junkman2008 said:


> That's what I was going to do before he told me he was in a hurry. I could have easily grabbed my stool and spent over an hour making it perfect.


It's amazing that you could get it perfect, let alone in hour! Definitely a skill level to aspire to! This thread also led me to your videos so thanks for sharing


----------



## Junkman2008

alexharvey said:


> amazing result !!!!!
> top work junkman





Tuddie said:


> Brill results, great work Junkman.





JoranRaven said:


> It's amazing that you could get it perfect, let alone in hour! Definitely a skill level to aspire to! This thread also led me to your videos so thanks for sharing


Thanks mates. Always a pleasure to help out my fellow enthusiast. :thumb:


----------



## SBM

The "Master at work" :thumb::argie:

Awesome as always Junkman 

Ben


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks Ben.


----------



## Dexy

Amazing results.


----------



## Junkman2008

Dexy said:


> Amazing results.


Welcome to DW.


----------



## MarkSL

That's an incredible job! Well done


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks Mark. :wave:


----------



## Christian6984

superb work :thumb:


----------



## Dexy

Junkman2008 said:


> Welcome to DW.


Thanks Junkman for the welcome, and also your videos on how to use a machine polisher for novices, thoroughly enjoyed them and Im currently doing my car for the first time (correctly) and I'm amazed with the results so thanks again.


----------



## Junkman2008

Feel free to show off your work. :thumb:


----------



## Dexy

Ive managed to get about 10 hours in so far and managed a door and wing.

Really pleased with these results, its all down to your videos too :thumb:

Here are a couple before and after shots. Ill hopefully get a thread up when I finish the whole car.

Apologies for the poor photos, had to use my phone.


----------



## Junkman2008

Yea, you are definitely making progress. Remember, there is no time limit on how long it should take. Everyone works at a different pace and we all have a certain level of acceptance as far as how perfect we want our paint to be. Take your time and meet your own level of satisfaction. After all, it is YOU who will look at that car on a daily basis and realize what it took to get there. :thumb:


----------



## Dexy

Excellent words. I'll certaibly be taking my time that's for sure. Thanks for the videos once again Junkman2008 certainly mad a big difference to me.


----------



## Junkman2008

You're welcome.


----------



## rocozzy

Outstanding work junkman.


----------



## Junkman2008

rocozzy said:


> Outstanding work junkman.


Thanks mate. :wave:


----------



## zeb

cracking job fella !! :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

Thank you sir.


----------



## Hufty

Junkman2008 said:


> You're welcome.


Is this 'the junkman' from u tube


----------



## Junkman2008

Hufty said:


> Is this 'the junkman' from u tube


The same one.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Love your work Junkman, you make it look easy!


----------



## Junkman2008

WaxIsForWinners said:


> Love your work Junkman, you make it look easy!


If I were to teach you, it would be as easy as I make it seem. It's all in how the information is delivered to you. Thanks for checking it out. :thumb:


----------

